# Siemens 611A 6SC 6112-0AA00



## Guste (8 März 2009)

Hallo an alle.
Bring diesen Antrieb nicht zum laufen.
Klemme X331: 65-9
Klemme X331: 663-9 gebrückt
Klemme:X341: 672-673 meldet Bertriebsbereit
Der Motor ist in Regelung und driftet so vor sich hin.

Erwarte nun , wenn ich den Analogsollwert X231: 56 / 14 vorgebe, daß sich dann der Motor bewegt.
Und nix passiert.
Fehlt mit da noch eine Freigabe ?

Aufgefallen ist mir.
X331: 663-9 da reicht ein Impuls und der Motor ist in Regelung

Einen aktuellen Plan habe ich natürlich auch nicht.
Hat da jemand eine lustige Idee.


----------



## HaDi (8 März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das lustig ist, aber:
Am E/R- bzw. U/E-Modul solltest du auch alle Freigaben geschaltet haben, d.h. die Klemmen 63, 64 und 48 sollten mit 24V von Klemme 9 beschaltet sein, außerdem muss NS1 mit NS2 gebrückt sein.
Die Klemme 663 muss m.W. dauerhaft beschaltet sein, ein Impuls reicht da nicht aus.
Die IBN-Software zeigt im Bereich Diagnose den Status der Freigaben an.

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]
Vergiss den Satz mit der IBN-Software, da hab ich was verwechselt, der Rest müsste aber stimmen.
[/edit]


----------



## Guste (8 März 2009)

Danke Hadi. Die Klemmen am 63,64 48 NS1 NS2 am ER Modul habe ich ja beschalten
Die ZK Spannung steht ja an und der Moror ist in Regelung.
Bringe ihn ja auch zum drehen wenn ich an der Einstellbaugruppe den Driftpoti nachdrehe.
Software habe ich für diese alte Anlage keine.


----------



## HaDi (8 März 2009)

OK, wenn der Motor driftet dann sind offensichtlich alle Freigaben da und Leistungsteil, Kabel und Motor wohl in Ordnung.
Was zeigt denn die 7-Segmentanzeige auf dem Einschub an ?
Ich nehme an, das hat schon mal gelaufen ?
Hast du irgendwas zum Tauschen da ?
Bin ich mit diesem Handbuch richtig unterwegs ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Guste (8 März 2009)

Das Handbuch muß ich mir nochmal anschauen.
Dürfte fast passen.
An der Anzeige wird A angezeigt aber nur die Segmente F-A-B.
Bin nun fast der Meinung das das Modul einen Schuß hat


----------



## Guste (8 März 2009)

Guste schrieb:


> Das Handbuch muß ich mir nochmal anschauen.
> Dürfte fast passen.
> An der Anzeige wird A angezeigt aber nur die Segmente F-A-B.
> Bin nun fast der Meinung das das Modul einen Schuß hat


Aber die 7 Segment Anzeige stimmt ja.
Oder ist noch was an der Einstellbaugruppe


----------



## HaDi (8 März 2009)

Ich weiß ja nix über die Vorgeschichte deines Problems, aber:
Wenn die Anzeige in der oberen Hälfte den linken, rechten und oberen Balken anzeigt, ist eigentlich alles prima (alle Freigaben, Betriebsbereit und Einstellbaugruppe gesteckt).
Wenn nun an 56/14 ein Drehzahlsollwert angelegt wird, die Einstellbaugruppe korrekt bestückt ist und der Schalter S2.10 auf der Einstellbaugruppe auch auf Drehzahlregelung steht, dann muss der Motor drehen. Tut er das nicht, könnte die +/-15V-Versorgung fehlen (das müsste aber am E/R-Modul eine rote LED zur Folge haben) oder aber der Einschub ist defekt.
Kannst du denn den Sollwert an der Messbuchse R messen ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Guste (11 März 2009)

Bin nun überzeugt daß das Modul defekt ist. Schalte ich den Schalter S2.10 auf On so ist der Motor Momentfrei "Anzeige ab und an "3" Temperaturfehler.
Oder aber kein Fehler und der Motor ist dann auch momentfrei (nicht in Lageregelung)
Stelle ich den Schalter S2.10 auf off, so ist der Motor in Lageregelung. Reagiert aber nicht auf den Sollwert, obwohl an "R" der Sollwert steht.
Denke ich baue nun ein LT Modul neuerer Bauart ein.


----------

